# OMG a Legacy Challenge



## hopeandjoy (May 28, 2009)

Yes. Instead of doing the normal thing and posting this on the official TS2 website I'm posting this here. 'Cause.

The Legacy Challenge is well... this.

But I'm making this almost interactive! (Yay.)

In the next hour or so before I boot up the game and start, you can chose somethings!

What will be the founder's name, gender, general appearance, aspiration, and quirks?

Will I give the lack of Apartment Life rules the middle finger and get a custom apartment or just do the normal house thing?

Will the Neighborhood have a collage (please, PLEASE say no)?

So you want a Downtown?

How will you torture me if I don't do this?

EDIT: No replies? So be it. Get back to you on the founder, apartment, no collage, Downtown. Will report back when done.

EDIT 2: Here we go:





So welcome to my lost-count-at-a-millionth Legacy Challenge! This time with the Baculorum family which I hope I spelled right! (I can feel my Latin teacher hitting me now.)





This is our founder a Miss Judy Baculorum! She's a nice, shy, lazy, playful, neat family sim. She is turned on by black hair and smart guys and turned off by fat guys. She's also an artist (pronounced ar-teest).





I think we have the big one. Don't you?





First Floor





Second Floor





Third Floor. That's all I have because my computer hates me.


----------



## Harlequin (May 29, 2009)

Oh my god I hate Legacy Challenges. They're so ... ; - ; so difficult. I can't wait for a Sims 3 legacy - want to see how the rules'll change.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, they are. Did you know that you could do one on TS1? All it takes is Makin' Magic and a pool. Anyway, on with the show!






Yeah, Cooking skill.






And Creativity. Huzzah.






And we go off to a Community lot to find a mate.






And I forgot to upload said mate's photo. Oh well. As you can see, they hit it off.






To make a long story short, they did the nasty.

With no protection.

Knocking Judy up.

While Benjamin the long-nosed watched.

Yeah.






Remember kids, always propose after two dates! They'll say yes, I swear!






"So I heard you're preggers."

"Yup."

"Mkay."






Marry the day you're engaged too.

Renaud (*snicker*) brought $16,931 to the family. He's a judge and a knowledge sim. Yay.

Other things that happened that I didn't upload:
* Rob Not-So-Humble brought us the free computer and TS3. Even my sims have better games and computers than I do. D=<
* Judy, despite her Lifetime Want being to be Captain Hero, was forced into the Criminal tract. HA!
* My computer still sucks.


----------

